# Laser facial skin resurfacing



## mportera (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to my department and one of my providers asked my opinion on laser facial skin resurfacing, which I think is dermabrasion 15780 with possibly the HCPC code S8948.  Does anyone have a more appropriate code for this procedure?  Thanks


----------



## nsteinhauser (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi there.  I was recently trying to code just a 'laser skin resurfacing' and could only come up with the unlisted 17999 code.  According to the lay descriptions of the 15780-15783 - the dermabrasions - the surgeon has to use a 'powered rotary instrument' (not a laser.)  SO you could use one of those if coding for a dermabrasion but you'd have to use the 17999 for the laser skin resurfacing.  And include the op notes for the unlisted.  And from what I can see, commercial payers may not pay for the laser skin resurfacing - it depends on the diagnosis.
If anyone else out there knows of a different code to use for stand alone 'laser skin resurfacing', please reply!


----------

